# Advanced Photoshop und Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 09/09



## Markus Kolletzky (19. August 2009)

Advanced Photoshop - Ausgabe 09/09




*Features/ Interviews*

Porträt: Scott Lukowsky 
Feature: Fotorealistische Effekte
Feature: Aufträge generieren, Geld verdienen
Uni-Ratgeber: Designstudiengänge
Showcase
Spotlight

*Workshops*

Masterclass: Mehr Tiefe in Fotomanipulationen
Masterclass: Architektur-Retusche
Masterclass:  Konzeptkunst: Ferne Welten 
Schritt-für-Schritt: Dramatische Belichtungseffekte
Schritt-für-Schritt: Kugelpanoramen erstellen

*Heft-CD *

Projektdateien
60 Min. Video-Workshop
„Digitales Face & Bodystyling“
Über 220 Werkzeuge und Materialien

Die Ausgabe 09/2009 liegt seit *19.08.2009* am Kiosk bereit.


Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 09/09




*Interviews/ Technik-Tipps*

Interview mit Grafikdesignerin Annelie Kretzschmar
Ratgeber: Fantastische Lichteffekte
Technik-Tipp: Gradationskurven
Technik-Tipp: Extrudieren-Filter
Technik des Monats: Ebenenstile
Interview mit Künstlerkollektiv Basement416
Checkpoint: Buchbesprechung Photoshop Elements 7 – Für digitale Fotografie
Checkpoint: Video-Training - Mit Licht gestalten
Checkpoint: Software Mask Pro 4.1

*Tutorials*

Nostalgische Komposition
Fruchtige Fotomanipulation
Farbstiche entfernen
Top Ten Tipps Photoshop Elements
Unter Wasser mit dem Spirographen
Lampenmann
Fremde Federn
Abstrakter Siebdruck-Effekt
Kaleidoskop-Collage
Neonschilder mit Photoshop

*Heft-CD *

über 180 Photoshop-Pinsel
alle verfügbaren Tutorialdateien
50 Stockfotos in hoher Auflösung 
Verläufe, Muster und vieles mehr
Plus: Testversion Maskierungs-Plug-In MaskPro 4

Die Ausgabe 09/2009 liegt ab dem *26.08.2009* am Kiosk bereit.

Disclosure: Im Rahmen einer Partnerschaft werden wir vorab die Inhalte der Magazine Advanced Photoshop und Photoshop creative vorstellen und im Zuge von Gewinnspielen ein paar Ausgaben verlosen.


----------

